# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی کاملا رایگان طبق آزمون قلم چی 6 آذر

## farzad128

برنامه ریزی کاملا رایگان طبق آزمون قلم چی

این برنامه مختص کسانی است که خود را برای برنامه 6 آذر  آماده می کنند

برنامه 6 آذر

----------


## farzad128

هفته بعد هم می زارم

----------


## Fatemeh76

*برنامش چرا اینطوریه؟؟؟
*

----------


## Fatemeh76

*برنامش خوب نیست...* :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Nahal

به نظر منم برنامه خوبی نیست...
 به نظرم پیش و پایه رو با هم برین جلو بهتره و بعضی دروس رو هم مبحثی بخونین بهتره...

----------


## farzad128

با سلام 
برنامه پیش و پایه با هم هست هنوز هفته 2 قرار ندادم

----------


## Nahal

> با سلام 
> برنامه پیش و پایه با هم هست هنوز هفته 2 قرار ندادم


مثلا تو زیست شما 3 روز اول کلا پیش گذاشتی و 4 روز بعدی پایه که به نظرم خوب نیست پیش و پایه با هم جلو برن بهتره...

----------


## farzad128

> مثلا تو زیست شما 3 روز اول کلا پیش گذاشتی و 4 روز بعدی پایه که به نظرم خوب نیست پیش و پایه با هم جلو برن بهتره...


برای مرور و یتدگیری روش خوبی است
نمی شه ک پیش را تموم کنی بعد بری سراغ پابه

----------


## Nahal

> برای مرور و یتدگیری روش خوبی است
> نمی شه ک پیش را تموم کنی بعد بری سراغ پابه


منظورتون رو دقیق متوجه نشدم...خب شما دقیقا همین کار رو کردین دیگه اول پیش رو تموم کردین بعد رفتین سراغ پایه...

----------


## farzad128

> منظورتون رو دقیق متوجه نشدم...خب شما دقیقا همین کار رو کردین دیگه اول پیش رو تموم کردین بعد رفتین سراغ پایه...


نخیر فصل 4 پیش مونده

----------


## Nahal

> نخیر فصل 4 پیش مونده


منظور من اینه که شما وقتی چند روز پشت سر هم پیش میخونین و چند روز دیگه کلا میرین پایه میخونین اونموقع دیگه احتمال فراموشی اولی بیشتره باید با هم جلو برین مثلا روزی یک و نیم ساعت پیش و یک و نیم ساعت پایه بخونین و حتی اگه یکی از اونا مباحثش سنگین تر بود چند جلسه از یک پایه رو به دیگری اختصاص بدین من خودم اینطوری راحتترم و هر روز هر دو پایه مرور میشه...
بله ببخشید حواسم نبود فصل 4 مونده چون 3 روز برای پیش در نظر گرفتین که به نظرم برای فصل 3 سه روز زیاده...

----------


## farzad128

> منظور من اینه که شما وقتی چند روز پشت سر هم پیش میخونین و چند روز دیگه کلا میرین پایه میخونین اونموقع دیگه احتمال فراموشی اولی بیشتره باید با هم جلو برین مثلا روزی یک و نیم ساعت پیش و یک و نیم ساعت پایه بخونین و حتی اگه یکی از اونا مباحثش سنگین تر بود چند جلسه از یک پایه رو به دیگری اختصاص بدین من خودم اینطوری راحتترم و هر روز هر دو پایه مرور میشه...
> بله ببخشید حواسم نبود فصل 4 مونده چون 3 روز برای پیش در نظر گرفتین که به نظرم برای فصل 3 سه روز زیاده...



شما یابد قصل 3 رو خوب یاد بگیری تا فصل 4 را یاد بگیری پس کم نیست
شما باید 1الی2 ساعت زیست ب برنامه اضاف کنید

----------


## farzad128

با سلام 
برنامه هفته بعد تا  شنبه قرار داده می شود

----------


## پریســــــــــا

سلام این ک برنامه واسه تجربی هاس؟؟؟؟؟؟پس ریاضی هاچی؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amiiin

هفته دومش؟

----------


## farzad128

تا 5 شنبه قرار می دهم

----------


## farzad128

> سلام این ک برنامه واسه تجربی هاس؟؟؟؟؟؟پس ریاضی هاچی؟؟؟؟


فقط تچربی

----------

